
Sr. Recruiter - jmargaitis
I would like to post jobs for our company Headspring. How may I do so?<p>Thank you,
======
greenyoda
Please read the Guidelines and FAQ links at the bottom of the page. They'll
tell you that job ads are only allowed in the monthly "Who is hiring?"
threads, which are posted on the first business day of each month. As an
example, here is this month's thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282819)

If you have further questions, you can contact the moderators at
hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
jmargaitis
Thank you so much. :)

------
detaro
there are threads by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
where job postings can be added

~~~
jmargaitis
Thank you :)

